# High cap mags for LEO's in NJ.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Former NYC Police Commissioner: NJ's Magazine Ban Endangers Officers

Former New York City Police Commissioner Bernard Kerik said New Jersey's newly implemented "high capacity" magazine ban endangers the lives of officers by also limiting their magazine size when they are off duty.
This week, Breitbart News reported that December 11, 2018, was the effective date for a New Jersey "high capacity" magazine ban that makes it a fourth-degree felony to possess a magazine holding more than ten rounds, even if that magazine was legally acquired.

Kerik is now tweeting a letter from the Bergen County prosecutor that says the ban also applies to off-duty officers:
The language of the ban clearly exempts officers while on duty or traveling to their duty stations, but that is as far as it goes: "Nothing in subsection a., b., c., d., e., f., j. or k. of this section shall apply to any member of the Armed Forces of the United States or the National Guard, or except as otherwise provided, to any law enforcement officer while actually on duty or traveling to or from an authorized place of duty, provided that his possession of the prohibited weapon or device has been duly authorized under the applicable laws, regulations or military or law enforcement orders."


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

Wow! I expect all gun related crime should drop to zero now. I imagine all the gang bangers and criminals are mobbing their local PDs to turn in their “high” cap mags. Truly forward thinking since as we all know there is no way to “reload” a magazine after expending your rounds. I mean doing that must take more than 3-4 seconds right?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I PISS ON DENNIS CALO!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

This must be the fix, because last week, NJ law restricted cops and retired from having ANY magazines or ammo in their off duty weapons. None. Nada. Instant criminals.

Fucking buffoons.


----------

